# IncelLifters Training Log



## IncelLifter (Nov 29, 2022)

Hey guys,
  Figured I’d make one of these to track my progress and get your guys opinions. Currently 5’10” 222lbs and my goal is to get to 250lbs within the next 2 or 3 years. Below I’ve attached a current physique photo after training back and Bi’s the other day. I like doing in 8 day PPL split but I’m graduating from college in the next 3 weeks so honestly I’ve just been fucking around and having fun with my lifting partners. In the physique pic below I’m completely off everything but I plan on running a 16 week cycle of Test E @500mg per week and Proviron @50mg per day the last 8 weeks starting at the end of December/beginning of January. My plan is to eventually compete in Classic but as of right now I want to focus putting on as much mass as possible so I have a base to work with. Will sporadically post updates on my physique in the future. Any and all comments are appreciated


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 2, 2022)

Trained back and bis today but my shoulder veins decided to steal the spotlight. Weighing in at 224lbs (ate Panera before hand so probably holding a good amount of water) but feeling good, inching closer and closer to 250lbs


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 14, 2022)

Past 2 weeks have been hectic but I got my final grades back for this semester and I will be graduating from college this Saturday. Weighing in at 220lbs(haven’t been eating as well cuz of finals) but really tryna improve my legs. Sadly I have extremely long quad insertions so these puppies are going to require ALOT of attention if I want to bring them up to speed with the rest of the physique


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

Looking good man, smile could use some work though…..😎


----------



## Badleroybrown (Dec 14, 2022)

Congratulations on graduating college..

Nice build and you have a great base tomwork with..

250lbs. Wow that’s a big number..
Going to take some work.

Eating and training…
Good for you to have such big goals..
Will keep you focused.🤘


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

What’s your major, if you don’t mind sharing that?


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 14, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Congratulations on graduating college..
> 
> Nice build and you have a great base tomwork with..
> 
> ...


Appreciate it man, I know Rome wasn’t built in a day so it’s gonna take time but I’m looking forward to the ups and downs of the process


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 14, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> What’s your major, if you don’t mind sharing that?


History and Religious Studies double (Religious Studies program at my school is a joke so I figured fuck it a double major looks cool). Don’t know what I want to do as a career but I do have a job lined up so I’ll see what happens over the next few years and where life takes me


----------



## IncelLifter (Dec 28, 2022)

Another day of being a skinny bitch, just started training at World Gym and there are so many goddamn machines to play with I feel like a kid in a candy shop. Weighing in at 222lbs, really just tryna blitzkrieg the legs and arms over the next few months


----------

